# ضحاياها فقراء الصين .."مناجم الفحم" قنابل موقوتة تحت الأرض



## alshangiti (8 أبريل 2007)

تعتبر الصين منتجاً عملاقاً للفحم ومن أكبر مستهلكي الفحم ولكن المقابل التي تدفعه في استخراج الفحم كبير جداً كما تعد مناجم الفحم في الصين من ضمن أخطر الأماكن التي قد يعمل بها إنسان على وجه الأرض، تقول الأرقام إن الصين وهي منتج عملاق للفحم ومن أكبر مستهلكي الفحم في العالم تدفع ثمنا من أرواح البشر مقابل كل مليون طن فحم وهذا الثمن يزيد 100مرة عن العدد في الولايات المتحدة، و 30مرة عن الرقم في جمهورية جنوب أفريقيا. وبعبارة أخرى يدفع أربعة عمال مناجم صينيين حياتهم ثمنا لكل مليون طن فحم. 

أن تلك الإحصائيات وإن تبدو لنا لاشيء لكنها بالنسبة لعمال المناجم الذين يمضون جُل عمرهم في جوف الأرض وبالنسبة لعائلاتهم التي تنتظر قلقة عودتهم في كل مرة يذهبون هذه الأرقام تذكرة الموت والحزن وشبح كئيب يحوم في بيت أسر عمال المناجم. 
وتقول الإحصاءات الرسمية الصينية أن عدد حوادث المناجم في الصين عام 2004بلغ 3639حادثة قاتلة. هذه الأرقام تكشف عن فاتورة الأرواح الباهظة التي تتحملها الصين ثمنا لمعدلات النمو السريعة التي تدفع البلاد إلى صفوف الدول المتقدمة، فالدولة التي تحقق أعلى معدلات نمو اقتصادي في العالم بها واحد من أسوأ سجلات السلامة المهنية على مستوى العالم باعترافات مسئولين حيث تسبب الحوادث التي تقع في منشآت العمل في وفاة أكثر من مائة ألف شخص سنويا، وحسب الأرقام الرسمية الصادرة عن الحكومة الصينية أدت حوادث العمل بالصين إلى مصرع 136755شخصا خلال العام 2004، معظمهم في مناجم الفحم ومصانع المواد الكيماوية ومعامل المفرقعات النارية. 
ويوجد في الصين حاليا 600منجم رئيسي تديرها الدولة، و 2600منجم تديرها المقاطعات و 22ألف منجم تديرها المدن الصغيرة والأفراد. وحسب دراسة ميدانية عام 2003قامت بها مصلحة الدولة لسلامة العمل ووزارة المالية ولجنة التنمية والإصلاح بمجلس الدولة، وشملت مناجم فحم في ثلاث عشرة مقاطعة،أوضحت الدراسة أن المناجم الرئيسية التي تديرها الدولة تحتاج إلى ما يعادل ستة مليارات دولار أمريكي لتحسين إجراءات السلامة فيها خلال السنوات القادمة، وهذا يعني أن عجز الإنفاق على تجهيزات السلامة المهنية هو السبب الرئيسي للحوادث. وهو ما جعل البعض يطالب بإيجاد مزيد من قنوات التمويل لقطاع المناجم على ضوء عدم قدرة الحكومة على تحمل هذا الإنفاق. غير أن تشاو باو مينغ، نائب مدير لجنة سلامة العمل بمجلس الدولة قال إن كل حادثة مناجم تقريبا لها علاقة بالفساد والفاسدين من المسئولين. 
وفي عام 2005ذكرت إدارة الدولة العامة لسلامة العمل أن اجمالي 6027شخصا لقوا مصرعهم في حوادث لمناجم الفحم، وفي الفترة من يناير وحتى نوفمبر 2006، سجلت الصين 3413حادثا في مناجم الفحم، بانخفاض 6.9في المائة عن العام السابق. لقد أودت الحوادث بأرواح 5286شخصا في الإجمالي بانخفاض 7.9في المائة. وأودت حوادث مناجم الفحم بحياة 4746شخصا بنهاية عام 2006، بإنخفاض حاد عن المعدل السنوي للوفيات الذي تجاوز 7000في التسعينيات، طبقا لارقام إدارة الدولة لأمان العمل.كما انخفض معدل الوفيات لكل مليون طن من انتاج الفحم إلى 2.04العام الماضي، من 5.77عام 2000م. 
ومع الحوادث المميتة التي تحدث في مناجم الذهب الا أنه مازال هناك أناس يقبلون على العمل فيها وخاصة سكان القرى والجبال الذين لا يجدون حيلة سوى العمل في المناجم وبعض المحترفين الذين يعتبرون المناجم بيوتهم الثانية، هم يعرفون معنى تعرض المنجم لانفجار وغيره ولكنهم يرضخون للواقع عندما يتعلق الأمور بالحصول على أجر لهم ولعائلتهم يردد عدد مهم أن هذا العمل هو ما يجيدونه ويحترفونه. 
ففي كارثة منجم فحم تشنجياشان التي وقعت في الثامن والعشرين من نوفمبر العام الماضي زهقت مائة وست وستون روحا لرجال كانوا العمود الفقري لأسرهم، في أسوأ حادثة مناجم تشهدها الصين منذ 44عاما، وقد جاء ذلك بعد شهر تقريبا من كارثة أخرى وقعت في العشرين من أكتوبر بمنجم فحم دابينغ في مقاطعة خنان راح ضحيتها مائة وثمانية وأربعون شخصاً. وبينما كان الصينيون يحتفلون بعيد الربيع هذا العام، ولم تكن مشاهد تشنجياشان قد خبت من الأذهان جاءت الأنباء بفاجعة تسرب غاز في منجم فحم سونجياوان بمدينة فوشين في مقاطعة لياونينغ، التي فاقت الحادثة السابقة في عدد الضحايا، حيث وصل الرقم إلى مائتين وأربع عشرة نفسا من عمال المناجم. 
ومع ذلك فإن الحكومة الصينية تكافح من أجل الحفاظ على أرواح العمال وبقاء إنتاجها من الفحم فلم يكون غريباً أن الرجل الثاني رئيس الوزراء ون جياو بو في الصين يرتدي ملابس العمال وتغطي رأسه خوذة حمراء، تمسك يده اليمنى بقطعة من مانتو، وهو الخبز الذي ينضج على البخار، أشهر أطعمة الفقراء بالصين، بينما تقبض اليد اليسرى على كوب شاي أخضر ومن حوله عدد من عمال منجم فحم تشنجياشان بمقاطعة شنشي، شمال غربي الصين، يتناولون معا الطعام في أعماق المنجم الذي يقع على مسافة 1300متر تحت الأرض لقد أدرك رجل السياسة ما يعانية أولئك العمال فقاسمهم همومهم وعاش معهم حياتهم ليكتشف مدى انعزالهم عن العالم وقربهم للموت منه للحياه. وقد أعلن حقيقة خلال زيارته لمنجم فحم شياشيجيه حيث قال "إن الفحم هو العماد الرئيسي لإمدادات الطاقة في الصين" مؤكدا أن عمال المناجم يستحقون العناية والاحترام من كل المجتمع وينبغي تأمين عودة كل عامل في المناجم إلى بيته سليما. لم يتمالك ون دموعه وهو يسمع حديث أسرة عن عائلها الذي فقدته في واحدة من أسوأ حوادث المناجم بالصين. كان يحتضن بيده اليسرى ابن الفقيد وبكى الطفل وسالت دموع ون جيا باو. 
إن حوادث العمل في الصين وخاصة في قطاع المناجم ضيف ثقيل الظل ولكنه حاضر دائما في نشرات الأخبار البعض يُرجع كوارث المناجم وغيرها من حوادث العمل إلى أخطاء بشرية ضئيلة، والبعض يرجعها إلى عدم اكتراث الجهات المالكة للمناجم بحياة العمال،والضحية هم العمال لذا فلا ريب أن نجد من الناشطين الصينيين من يطالب بتعويض لأهالي العمال المتوفين. 
وبينما كانت اللعنة تنصب في السابق كلما وقعت حادثة، على المناجم التي يمتلكها أفراد واتهامها بإخفاء العديد من مشاكل الأمان وإجراءات السلامة بها، فإن آخر أسوأ ثلاث حوادث وقعت في مناجم مملوكة للدولة، وهو ما يدق أجراس الإنذار بأن كافة المناجم، مملوكة للأفراد أو للدولة، تفتقر إلى ضمانات السلامة المهنية ويُعزى ذلك إلى تخلف تقنياتها وإدارتها والمستوى المتدني لكفاءة العاملين في صناعة المناجم. الأقل تقلي 
يقول أحد الخبراء إن التنمية الاقتصادية بالصين تحتاج بشكل ملح إلى كميات هائلة من الفحم، ولن تستطيع الصين أن تحل مشاكل السلامة المهنية في مناجم فحمها بين يوم وليلة، ولعل هذا ما أبكى ون جيا باو فلا الصين يمكنها الاستغناء عن الفحم ولا يمكن تأمين حياة عمال الفحم في مستقبل قريب وتوقع الخبراء أن يوفر التشريع الجديد دعما قانونيا لحل مشاكل المناجم، حيث سيُجرم أصحاب المناجم الذين يتقاعسون عن الإنفاق على إجراءات السلامة في مناجمهم. وكما قال هوانغ شنغ تشو، رئيس معهد معلومات الفحم الأسباب الرئيسية لتكرار الحوادث في مناجم الفحم هي عدم كفاية الاستثمار في تجهيزات السلامة المهنية وعدم الوعي بسلامة مكان العمل. 
وقد قررت الحكومة أنها ستتخذ سلسلة إجراءات للوقاية من كثرة حوادث مناجم الفحم سعيا وراء خفض عدد الوفيات السنوي الناتجة عن الحوادث الى اقل من 5000شخص بحلول عام 
2007.وتضم هذه الإجراءات إغلاق مناجم الفحم الصغيرة اللامشروعة وكبح وقوع حوادث شديدة وتعزيز المسؤولية وتحسين منشآت سلامة الإنتاج وتسريع الإصلاح الفني وإقامة نظام لإمدادات الفحم قادر على ضمان سلامة الإنتاج. 
وبفضل الإجراءات الهامة التي اتخذتها الصين في السنوات الأخيرة انخفض عدد الوفيات السنوي في مناجم الفحم الصينية من 10آلاف شخص الى 7آلاف حاليا مع انخفاض نسبة الوفيات لكل 10آلاف طن من الفحم من 8بالمائة الى 4بالمائة. 
وقد أعلن جهاز مراقبة أمان العمل في الصين اطلاق برنامج بالتعاون مع برنامج الامم المتحدة الإنمائي من أجل تحسين أمان العمل لعمال مناجم الفحم في البلاد. 
ويهدف البرنامج الذي يستمر اربع سنوات ويبلغ إجمالي استثماراته 4214مليون دولار امريكي إلى تحسين القوانين واللوائح والمعايير والادارة فيما يتعلق بأمان العمل في مناجم الفحم حيث تمثل مناجم الفحم في البلدات، والتي تنتج ثلث الإجمالي الوطني من الفحم، ثلثي حالات وفيات حوادث المناجم وفقا لما ذكرته ادارة الدولة لأمان العمل. 
وتولي الحكومة المركزية اهتماما كبيرا بسلامة العمل في مناجم الفحم، وقال رئيس مجلس الدولة ون جيا باو ان الحكومة ستنفق 3مليارات يوان( 361مليون دولار امريكي) على رفع مستوى تكنولوجيات السلامة" في مناجم الفحم المملوكة للدولة لجعل تعدين الفحم أكثر امنا" ويعتقد ان ال 3مليارات يوان من اموال الدولة ستستخدم اساسا لحل مشكلة غازات طبقة الفحم حيث تبين ان الانفجارات الغازية تعد "القاتل الرئيسي" في مناجم الفحم الصينية. وذكر أحد الخبراء في مجال الفحم انه بخلاف تجديد ورفع مستوى نظم التحذير من الغاز وتحسين مرافق التهوية تحت الأرض في مناجم الفحم، قد يتم ايضا انفاق المال على الأبحاث لاستخدام غازات طبقة الفحم كطاقة جديدة 
ودعت إدارة الدولة لسلامة العمل الى إجراء تحقيق شامل في المناجم الكبرى المملوكة للدولة لتحديد اماكن المخاطر الخفية على السلامة وللحيلولة دون وقوع حوادث قاتلة. 
وعلى الصعيد نفسه تقوم الحكومات المحلية للمقاطعات بوقف العمل في فترة العيد لمدة 90يوماً وهو وقت حاسم لانه قد تم تسجيل حوادث قاتلة خلال نفس الفترة حيث أن بعض الاشخاص تضعف يقظتهم خلال هذه الفترة. 
وحثت الإدارة مناجم الفحم على خفض الإنتاج في الأيام القليلة الأولى بعد استئناف الإنتاج قبل العودة تدريجيا الى القدرة الكاملة. ويقال إن الإنتاج المفرط هو احد العوامل وراء حوادث مناجم الفحم في البلاد. بالاضافة الى أعمار المناجم حيث يرجع عمر منجم لاوهوتاي "منصة النمر"، الى 100عام ويحتوي على 160مليون طن متبقية من احتياطي الفحم. ويوظف 7200شخص وينتج 3.35مليون طن سنويا كما انه احد اخطر مناجم الفحم ال 45في البلاد بسبب الخطورة العالية من حدوث فيضانات وحرائق وتسرب للغاز. وأضافت ان 4746شخصا لقوا مصرعهم في 2845حادثاً بمنجم للفحم العام الماضي، اي بمعدل 13قتيلا في المتوسط يوميا. 
وقد تزداد الظروف سوءاً قبل أن تتحسن فعلى الرغم من أن الصين قد بدأت في العمل بمبادرات جديدة في مجال الأمن الصناعي في بداية عام 2003، إلا أن التقديرات الرسمية تشير إلى أن الوفيات الناجمة عن حوادث صناعية ارتفعت بمقدار 10% تقريباً في العام الماضي. إنها حياة الفقراء يهربون من الموت على سطح الأرض إلى الموت في باطنها كم هي قاسية حياتهم يمضون الأشهر داخل باطن الأرض في كل ليلة يرون الموت مرات ومرات عزاؤهم في ذلك إسعاد أبنائهم وعائلاتهم يعرفون انهم قد لا يخرجون من باطن الأرض ولكنهم يرون فيها رزقهم الذي قد لا يتحقق إنهم حقاً شعب يهوى المغامرات ويتعلق بالأمل بغض النظرعن نسبة النجاح يرددون أكون أو لا أكون.


----------

